# training music .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as part of my warm up ritual i listen to rock music (ill post a link at the end)

im not into rock and found this group by chance and im after similar training music .

if any of you have similar stuff please post a link .


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Motown for me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

maybe you should listen to something that makes you want to lift an extra 100kg instead of making you want to hang around the showers ...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i dont listen to music unless im doing cardio and then its 2pac for strange reason


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i used to be into rap but its no good for lifting it really needs to be death and slaying kinda stuff


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anything by behemoth bro


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

One of my favourite bands even now!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I listen to the voices in my head....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

if behemoth is too heavy for you mate try anything that pantera has done


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pre training






post training


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Have played this a few times when going for a 1RM 






1:09 - "Everyday i feel anonymous hate!"

Saaweeeeet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

great stuff cheers dudes


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Or try this


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

No wonder all use cvnts get roid rage Listing to all that sh;t guys lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ewen give this one a chance turn it right up its pretty good stuff bro


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Ewen give this one a chance turn it right up its pretty good stuff bro


OMG! I haven't heard this in around 15 years. Saw Sensor a couple of times live in the mid 90s and met the singer in a metal nightclub one thursday night. He wouldn't give me his baseball cap :lol:

Wow the memorys come flooding back


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> OMG! I haven't heard this in around 15 years. Saw Sensor a couple of times live in the mid 90s and met the singer in a metal nightclub one thursday night. He wouldn't give me his baseball cap :lol:
> 
> Wow the memorys come flooding back


mate i have had there stacked up album in my collection for years and years lol awesome cd !!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate i have had there stacked up album in my collection for years and years lol awesome cd !!!


It's amazing the things i forget over the years... Without a doubt this is now gonna be played tomorrow for my last set :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Intend to not listen to music unless I'm doing cardio,it spoils my concentration. If I'm doing cardio I'll listen to some of my techno/ tech house mixes, from someone like jeff mills, Darren Emerson, plasticman, luke slater , carl cox, Laurent garnier, etc.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chilli said:


> Intend to not listen to music unless I'm doing cardio,it spoils my concentration. If I'm doing cardio I'll listen to some of my techno/ tech house mixes, from someone like jeff mills, Darren Emerson, plasticman, luke slater , carl cox, Laurent garnier, etc.


Plastkman oh yeah baby love that bloke, saw him in 95 at tribal gathering, i have never been so mesmorised by music !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im after some killing slaying and viking type rock , but all good suggestions so far except for best before i play them when i fcuk 

this is what i used to be into ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)




----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Rap does it for me but if you don't find it good for lifting, what about rap/rock, as below?






Also when I'm fooked the below helps me dig a bit deeper. Was my ring walk for my last few amateur boxing bouts. Probably does nothing for you but I thought I'd share.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DutchTony said:


>


the dude looks gay i cant get into the zone with a beta blasting in my lugs plus last thing i want to hear is soil when im squatting :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


>


think we have a winner


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Im not a fan of this apart from in the gym, but the boss put on a hatebreed album full blast and now hooked for an hour every day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> Im not a fan of this apart from in the gym, but the boss put on a hatebreed album full blast and now hooked for an hour every day


only time i like it is training it seems to fire me up and focus on what im doing .

you should join the dark side my natty friend


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

cycle planned and bought, starting september.. time to transform! :devil2:


----------



## crazyturk (Jul 29, 2012)

drum n bass all day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> cycle planned and bought, starting september.. time to transform! :devil2:


You'll have to change your name!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

This will clams use down


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Phenix said:


> *This will clams use down*


This annoys the hell out of me!!! :2guns:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Normally only listen to DnB but this seems to get me through heavy sets!


----------



## adamatthews (Jun 25, 2012)

Some awesome tracks amongst that lot.

I listen to alot of placebo while training.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ain't nothing better than social distortion


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

"Focus with the right aggression.....!"


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Killswitch Engage. Helped me out with that last rep on many occasions











Or Sylosis


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I've also used a combo or rocky and top gun tracks before. Did the job


haha what job was that ? a ring entrance and a go on a flight sim :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

another one for you ewen mate !!!! fcukin love this


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good tune flinty cheers , ive downloaded pretty much all the albums everyone posted of their faves and went through a short list got about 12 ish so far on my mp3 .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> "playing with the boys" Kenny Loggins is all you need


im scared to google that :lol:


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I got a huge variety of music on my iPod, but you cant go wrong a song from Disturbed's The Sickness album for a heavy set


----------



## Saiiden (Apr 19, 2012)

Have you listened to bands like Bring Me The Horizon?

Some of their stuff is the sh1t before a heavy set.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't paid attention to anything posted in this thread.

I listen to Neurosis' "A Sun That Never Sets" album when I train.

From The Hill:






The Tide:






A Sun That Never Sets:






It gets loud.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> "playing with the boys" Kenny Loggins is all you need


i feel gay .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> While that song is playing, you can be as gay as you want my friend. Just don't get caught dancing around the house in just a pair of blue Levi's and a pair of Aviators.


why what happened to you :lol:


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

For lifting I listen to Metallica or other rock music

For Cardio David Guetta surprisingly good, keeps you running anyways


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Promise you wont laugh.






:blowme:


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

right lads, this is a little different to what has been posted so far, but you might like it.

lie on the bench, close your eyes, turn volume to max, let it kick in, start lifting!!!!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

3 of my favs at the moment


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I tend to go with nightcore, or happy hardcore if i want to blast it out, the beat works for me.

Im in my mid 40s so you may think im past it, but this stuff rocks my socks off!! Give it a go.

.youtube.com/watch?v=liYyEqlvG1Y

youtube.com/watch?v=K5gWFkC75A0&feature=related

youtube.com/watch?v=LxXnmkNEyh4&feature=related

youtube.com/watch?v=gaDDbWzGpSY&feature=related

youtube.com/watch?v=Kp-vU5FCitw&feature=related

youtube.com/watch?v=powalAr1QX0&feature=related

and the very last one when i feel BIG BIG BIG, dont fook wiv me cos im a monster youtube.com/watch?v=d9ZyeWjJF7A


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Just updated my iPod with some of these suggestions.

If you load up iTunes and turn on genius it will find some songs similar to you music library, can come in handy.

I was at UFC 120, dan hardy came into this old one,


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


>


Wheres your avi gone bob ?


----------



## Gavster87 (Aug 21, 2011)

aQZDbBGBJsM[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Gavster87 (Aug 21, 2011)

You cant beat some prodigy!


----------



## wacko (Sep 1, 2008)

This one has never let me down, some of you may recognise it from the first Fast and The Furious






This is an essential though!


----------



## welshlad21 (Sep 12, 2012)

An awesome band to get pumped to is Disturbed, some of the ones to look out for: Indestructible, down with the sickness, fear... i could go on, but as i am a huge fan i feel i am slightly biased! enjoy anyway


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted already:






Personally have all sorts ranging from rap stuff, Eminem, Linkin Park, rock type stuff etc


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

i listen to dnb whilst working out it getts me in the zone lol ive got a few hour long mixes as my mates a dj so there perfect for the gym!


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

A-BOMB said:


> i listen to dnb whilst working out it getts me in the zone lol ive got a few hour long mixes as my mates a dj so there perfect for the gym!


Yea its all about the mixes for me. I had mash up mix 2011 & 2012 on loop for 3 months solid. Just got hold of pump it up dnb. 3 mixes that will stay on the touch for a very long time.

Ive tried hip hop, dubstep, dutch house, house - just cant get in the zone with em for strange reason, although ill happily bust a few moves on a night out to em all.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I usually hate Kanye West but his new one Black Skinheads, the beat on that putting my plates on the bench makes me feel like a animal love it, it is now my bench press song


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

loads of deadmau5

basically music what has too many sounds and is too fast


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

anything loud and rocky or dnb


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

I've just started listen to Airbourne.

A modern day AC/DC


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Black Metal


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hardcore


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

going through old albums and loving white zombie in the gym at the mo.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

More hardcore


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

i bounce to this on way to gym, gets the blood going

http://www.endless-edge.com/404.swf


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Or this, infact i prefer this tune. good lyrics.

http://thissiteisepic.weebly.com/annoying-badger-song.html


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

i own this thread

:cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Vince J (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been listening to a lot of heavier Nine Inch Nails tracks whist working out recently (hell, I've just been listening to a LOT of NIN, period). NIN is something I usually keep separate to what I listen to when I workout but I've let some songs creep in to my playlists....probably because I'm subconciously getting excited for the new album and shows I'm seeing next month


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Lately on TUT days it's slower more deep metal to help keep the tempo steady

And then heavy days is more aggressive metal.


----------



## umadbrah (Jul 20, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


>


never gets old, good leg day song


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nah you need to have something with a better beat man!


----------

